# Cloupor Mini 30W



## Daniel

*Looks interesting , out does the iStick by being able (so claimed) to fire below 0.5  definitely on by "tobuy"list *


*Cloupor Mini Features:*

Size: 77.5mm*36mm*22mm
Output power: 7W-30W
Removable 18650 battery
Output voltage : 3.6V—7.0V
VV/VW Mode can be switched manually
Optional Left & Right Mode
Can build on 0.45-3.0 ohm atomizer
Adjustable 510 Pin
Ohms reading calculats to 0.01ohm
Reverse battery protection , no worry about installing battery improperly
Pass Through (can vape while charging)
Magnet back cover,no need to use screwdriver,more convenient
Instead of screen lock, It can be turned off
Can be charged through USB port
Over charge protection
Colors: Black,Silver






Read more: http://vapingcheap.com/cloupor-mini/#ixzz3Ll97WjRr

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DoubleD

I like the adjustable 510 and of course the 30w.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh yes please!

That looks awesome. Really hope they make their way to our shores.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

ja , hopefully Cloupor can recover from their recent , errr blunders ...


----------



## free3dom

This is a real winner..I especially like the adjustable 510, as it's the only part of the iStick I've ever had any problem with


----------



## free3dom

Hahaha...Very easy to bring - classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

I like it that they have magnets on the door
About time

Looks good

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## hands

This looks good. I love the replaceable battery, door and the 510.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Hahaha, hahaha....wait....hahahaha....this is awesome 

Presenting, the iStick killer 



I love his excitement...best device in the world EVER

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> Hahaha, hahaha....wait....hahahaha....this is awesome
> 
> Presenting, the iStick killer
> 
> 
> 
> I love his excitement...best device in the world EVER



Isn't this the same guy who tried to vape at 160W, and had to pull it back to 10W or something so he could actually breathe? 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

LandyMan said:


> Isn't this the same guy who tried to vape at 160W, and had to pull it back to 10W or something so he could actually breathe?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk



He gets really really really excited about stuff


----------



## Dr Phil

Ahhh man this guy is trying so hard. I think he gets an A+ for effort

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

I've always wanted a VaporShark but now, the more I look at this, the more I feel the Cloupor Mini is a perfect substitute for what I'm looking for. Can't wait for some more detailed reviews on this little mod. I wonder what module they used? *Edit: *Thinking about it now, they probably used the Cana modz module.





http://www.cloupor.com/cloupor-mini-30w-vv-vw-box-mod-for-sale

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

DoubleD said:


> I've always wanted a VaporShark but now, the more I look at this, the more I feel the Cloupor Mini is a perfect substitute for what I'm looking for. Can't wait for some more detailed reviews on this little mod. I wonder what module they used?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cloupor.com/cloupor-mini-30w-vv-vw-box-mod-for-sale



I would also just like to see a proper review (PB or Todd) to hear if there are any hidden issues.

But so far, on paper, this is just a little WOW machine

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Kudos to that guy for struggling through in english.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Kudos to that guy for struggling through in english.


Agree, but the sniffing did get to me.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... love that guy. Like a cartoon character. Honestly, love his enthusiasm.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat

He's good...That was a refreshing change from Busardo and that riptrippers oke.  If this is the same DNA 30 module that Cloupor used for the HANA MODZ clone, there shouldn't be any issues. Mine is fine.

This is making me back off again from buying the iStick - unless i could find the rare purple colour clone. i prefer this to the iPV Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

This dude really likes that *sniff* MOD. 

But I love the excitement

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> He's good...That was a refreshing change from Busardo and that riptrippers oke.  If this is the same DNA 30 module that Cloupor used for the HANA MODZ clone, there shouldn't be any issues. Mine is fine.
> 
> This is making me back off again from buying the iStick - unless i could find the rare purple colour clone. i prefer this to the iPV Mini



Yeah, the iStick is fantastic (glad I got one) but it was very much a version 1 device. This next batch of mini mods are going to be awesome 

Out of all the ones i've seen this is by far my favourite - with the Sigelei in a close second

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Yeah, the iStick is fantastic (glad I got one) but it was very much a version 1 device. This next batch of mini mods are going to be awesome
> 
> Out of all the ones i've seen this is by far my favourite - with the Sigelei in a close second



The Istick is on my payday shopping list right above the IPV. I really need to start playing below 1ohm. But I want to start doing that through a regulated mod before playing that low with a mech.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> The Istick is on my payday shopping list right above the IPV. I really need to start playing below 1ohm. But I want to start doing that through a regulated mod before playing that low with a mech.



I definitely wouldn't recommend against the iStick...but yeah, the fact it only does 1.0 Ohm and up is a bit of a bummer. I probably won't do sub-ohm builds on most of my tanks - but it would be nice to have that breathing room. Now when I build a coil (dual coils especially) I have to go slightly higher to avoid it going under 1.0 and refuse to fire 

I'll keep the iStick around for as long as it'll fire and just supplement with a few of these new mini devices as soon as they become available locally - which might take a couple of months. My vape budget is already pre-booked months in advance

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster

Yeah my bonus is going to a Reo but with the RM2 and some extra part... thing is I will only know in Feb how much bonus i get

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Yeah my bonus is going to a Reo but with the RM2 and some extra part... thing is I will only know in Feb how much bonus i get



I hear you...If I knew a year back what I know now, I would have started a "college fund" for vape gear

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat

ja, and to think i thought it was a big deal to spend R1000 on the Twisp, the Wisp. :-/

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> ja, and to think i thought it was a big deal to spend R1000 on the Twisp, the Wisp. :-/



Always amazes me how easily perception changes. Before I started I also thought, R1000 for an e-cig kit, WTF...and now it's like ONLY R1000 for just a mod (without a battery), bargain! 

My bank acount just cries every time they launch a new device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

So.. so.. sooo tempting 
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10009433/2032100-authentic-cloupor-mini-30w-variable-wattage

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

Nope I am sticking to the current wishlist. Its a nice device but at some point a line needs to be drawn and I have drawn my line at the end of my wishlist, not right at the end I left a few blank spaces.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD

That black one though.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

DoubleD said:


> That black one though.......



It really is temping... but I cant, I shouldn't, actually thinking about it... I couldn't in any case... for now

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## free3dom

DoubleD said:


> So.. so.. sooo tempting
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10009433/2032100-authentic-cloupor-mini-30w-variable-wattage



Why would you post this....WHY???  Must resist urge....failing...failing....f...

Oh wait, I just remembered....SAPO. Problem solved - but why do I feel so sad?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> It really is temping... but I cant, I shouldn't, actually thinking about it... I couldn't in any case... for now



Vape desire laughs at your puny attempts to resist it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD

free3dom said:


> Why would you post this....WHY???  Must resist urge....failing...failing....f...
> 
> Oh wait, I just remembered....SAPO. Problem solved - but why do I feel so sad?



Exactly why I haven't pulled the trigger...yet. 
But bloody hell, its calling me!  Must. Resist. The Urge!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

DoubleD said:


> Exactly why I haven't pulled the trigger...yet.
> But bloody hell, its calling me!  Must. Resist. The Urge!



Hello my name is Bob, and I'm an addict! It has been one week since my last vape purchase. 

I used to make fun of the ladies when they wanted to buy all the shoes they see (how many shoes can one person really need).....damnit, now I get it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> Hello my name is Bob, and I'm an addict! It has been one week since my last vape purchase.



My name is Rob and it's been 5 minutes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> My name is Rob and it's been 5 minutes!



 Hello Rob 

How many shoes did you buy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

@DoubleD @Arthster Vape Club be da bringsdingasd#$^%#$%^#$%^#$%^#$%^#$%^245625jl,sdnfg (sorry I got over excited) 

Vape Club is bringing the Cloupor Mini! Rejoice (or cry, your choice)....here 

@Rob Fisher already has one reserved (so I' guess it's been 0 minutes)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

My name is Greg, and well..... I've spent about 60% of my salary on vape related purchases in the last 2 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> My name is Greg, and well..... I've spent about 60% of my salary on vape related purchases in the last 2 months



Welcome Greg 

Luckily you kept 40% of your salary for "last minute" vape shopping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It will be my New Years present to myself!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> It will be my New Years present to myself!



It lands right after my birthday, so it's a no-brainer for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Here is a relative size comparison between the Hana (Cana), the Cloupor Mini, and the iStick (back-to-front). This is not to scale but gives an indication of it's size relative to the known size of these other two devices.

If it's not clear: black = hana, silver = mini, pink = iStick (and the same order for the top parts)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

The size of this is tempting but it's a pity it can't push out 40W

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

Yiannaki said:


> The size of this is tempting but it's a pity it can't push out 40W



That version will probably come out in about 3...2....1.... I think it just came out 

But seriously...I think the "mini's" have arrived in a big way and they will definitely be pushing them forward in 2015...wait a while and it is all but certain there will be 40, 60, 100W versions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> The size of this is tempting but it's a pity it can't push out 40W



Lol @Yiannaki
I have an easy fix for that!
18mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> The size of this is tempting but it's a pity it can't push out 40W



By the way, I am vaping Blackbird as we speak on that neat and awesome 0.95 ohm coil you built me
And its kicking me nicely with such beautiful rich flavour
And my battery is about 4V, so this means only about 16 watts or so

I think the trick is that its 18mg. Super charged fuel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> By the way, I am vaping Blackbird as we speak on that neat and awesome 0.95 ohm coil you built me
> And its kicking me nicely with such beautiful rich flavour
> And my battery is about 4V, so this means only about 16 watts or so
> 
> I think the trick is that its 18mg. Super charged fuel



Even 12 is feeling a bit heavy on my 0.3Ω builds  I think 18 will knock me out!

PS glad to hear the Greek coil is serving you well  I feel like I should build more for you to sample 

On a serious note, you need to keep me updated on your search for the perfect regulated device! Do you think the cloupor mini could be the one?


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Even 12 is feeling a bit heavy on my 0.3Ω builds  I think 18 will knock me out!
> 
> PS glad to hear the Greek coil is serving you well  I feel like I should build more for you to sample
> 
> On a serious note, you need to keep me updated on your search for the perfect regulated device! Do you think the cloupor mini could be the one?



Lol, thanks @Yiannaki 

I think i need a few more Greek coils
Dont worry, I foresee some coil building sessions combined with Yiro tasting in the near future 

On the topic of the perfect regulated mod, I am a regulated noob, so dont think I am the one to answer
This one does look to me like a great one for portability
I just worry that for me it will still be too small. 
My perfect size for hand comfort is the MVP2 size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @Yiannaki
> 
> I think i need a few more Greek coils
> Dont worry, I foresee some coil building sessions combined with Yiro tasting in the near future
> 
> On the topic of the perfect regulated mod, *I am a regulated noob*, so dont think I am the one to answer
> This one does look to me like a great one for portability
> I just worry that for me it will still be too small.
> My perfect size for hand comfort is the MVP2 size.



Who regulates your noobness? 

Seriously though, there are quite a few mini devices out or imminent. @Daniel was quite busy finding and posting them for us (thanks) 

Here are the relevant threads (not including this one):

IPV Mini 30W (89mm x 45mm x 22mm *or* 94mm x 40mm x 23mm, it's unclear which right now)
Sigelei 30W Mini (90.3mm x 36mm x 22mm)
Kamry Mini Box Mod 20W (84.3mm x 49.2mm x 23mm)

Other sizes (for comparison):

Cloupor Mini (77.5mm x 36mm x 22mm)
iStick (75mm x 32.8mm x 21mm)
MPV2 (107mm x 40mm x 21.8mm)
Hana (78.8mm x 53.3mm x 25.4mm)

From these, it looks like the IPV mini is closest to the MVP2 (going on the 40mm width, if that's accurate). But most of these are fairly close to the MVP2 (except, again, for the height).

Good luck in your search though, I'm sure there's a perfect regulated buddy for you out there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richard

A Cloupor Mini showcase from Fanny at Cloupor
(If you don't watch the whole thing skip to 3:36 and and watch her vape  )
Warning an Aspire Atlantis does get harmed in this video!!!  .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie

I really cant wait for this thing.... finally an excuse to buy the Lemo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> I really cant wait for this thing.... finally an excuse to buy the Lemo!



I already have a Lemo but....finally an excuse to buy another Lemo (in black)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie

Silver for me bro, all silver! 

My issue is I have more Atty's than divices, so I told myself, "Myself, Your next purchase will be another mod, atty's come after"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> Silver for me bro, all silver!
> 
> My issue is I have more Atty's than divices, so I told myself, "Myself, Your next purchase will be another mod, atty's come after"



I suffer from over-atomization too at the moment  

I just can't manage to get it even  but I'll keep trying 

#VapersProblems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

free3dom said:


> I already have a Lemo but....finally an excuse to buy another Lemo (in black)





free3dom said:


> I suffer from over-atomization too at the moment
> 
> I just can't manage to get it even  but I'll keep trying
> 
> #VapersProblems





All we can do is try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Here is an updated relative size comparison (with some other know devices added):




EDIT: Updated to include Joyetech E-Grip (with and without mouthpiece) and Vapor Shark RDN40.

Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Daniel

Thanks for this made up my mind , getting all of them! Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Daniel said:


> Thanks for this made up my mind , getting all of them! Lol



I also very much like the fact that there are 1001 different devices...I love choice. The problem is I can't choose and must also get them all


----------



## johan

free3dom said:


> I also very much like the fact that there are 1001 different devices...I love choice. The problem is I can't choose and must also get them all



Would be nice to see the Joyetech eGrip also in the size comparison.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> Would be nice to see the Joyetech eGrip also in the size comparison.



Good idea, I've updated the image above to include the E-Grip (with mouthpiece, as I could not find the dimensions without it)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@free3dom eGrip without mouth piece (H) 74.7 x (W) 47.5mm - just now measured with vernier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> @free3dom eGrip without mouth piece (H) 74.7 x (W) 47.5mm - just now measured with vernier.



Thanks @johan, I've updated the image to include this info 

PS: Wow that eGrip really is tiny, only a bit wider than the iStick and it includes a atty...that's awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

@johan i am beginning to think you have something going there , especially the rba ability and tight form factor have been eyeing that one a while now think for the price point it is probably the best mini mod to buy. No atty to buy no other gimmicks so yeah now you have me thinking ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Nope cant buy anything any more. I am maxed out now. and as it turns out, did you guys know that Vape King stocks Kings Crown. I didn't... I do now... It really is a bad thing having a vape shop 5 km from my house. convenient but bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

free3dom said:


> Here is an updated relative size comparison (with some other know devices added):
> 
> View attachment 18161
> 
> 
> EDIT: Updated to include Joyetech E-Grip (with and without mouthpiece).


Don't suppose you could add in the Vapor Shark RDNA40 (for us dreamers)? I hear it's pretty compact


----------



## free3dom

KB_314 said:


> Don't suppose you could add in the Vapor Shark RDNA40 (for us dreamers)? I hear it's pretty compact



Added...in orange - image is updated above 

It's starting to look like modern art

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

free3dom said:


> Added...in orange - image is updated above
> 
> It's starting to look like modern art


This is so useful. And interesting. And pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

KB_314 said:


> This is so useful. And interesting. And pretty.



It is indeed very useful, and pretty...and all I had to do was input numbers 

Btw, I made a thread for it (it's a bit burried in here)...fire away if you would like any other devices included or even custom comparisons


----------



## rogue zombie

Here's a user from ECF's mini-review on the Cloupor Mini:
Link if you like
Credit themyst

-Begin-

Super-quick review:

Just got this unit in. Size is awesome for a 30 watt mod! Options are near identical to other DNA30-type clones. See link after review for picture comparison to a mini iStick.

Positives:
- Size!
- Low effort buttons
- Can somewhat buck power (HUGE plus for using off-the-shelf clearos)
- Good accuracy when the unit is boosting voltage.
- resistance and power output readings are to the nearest hundredth.
- adjustable 510 pin with 3 replacement pins included.
- battery cover is flush on my unit.
- package presentation is impeccable for a china mod.

Negatives:
- Magnetic battery cover isn't strong with no option for screws. (not dealbreaking)
- Buttons are slightly rattly. (minor)
- Slight delay of 1 second when firing the device from sleep state. (can be annoying)

Power regulation results (Fresh VTC4 battery, 1.2ohm Subtank OCC coil:

At minimum set wattage, calculated voltage on the aforementioned coil should be 2.87V, it fires at 3.81V.

Why is this important?

It has the capability to slightly buck down from the typical non-boosted battery output of 4.0 - 4.2V, which means this should be able to run typical off-the-shelf stuff without burning.

As many of you know, the difference between 3.8 and 4.0+ volts on such clearos is the difference between a usable vape and a mouth full of burnt wick.

When the unit is boosting power, I used a setting of 20 watts on said coil which calculates to 4.85V. On voltmeter, at said calculated voltage, it fires at 4.77V, for a .8V variance.

Bumped it to 30 watts, the calculated voltage was 5.94V, voltmeter read out at 5.81V for a .13V variance.

Both results were satisfactory and I am glad to see the unit err on the side of caution than overboosting, as it is far easier to adjust up than down for the typical newbie who'd be into this type of mod.

Do I like it? Yes. Should you get it? Read this review, look at the pictures and make the determination.

EDIT-

This unit has a VV mode along with a VW mode. I just tested the VV mode, slightly below calculated output when boosting, can slightly buck down below 4V. Still works fantastic!

3.6V - fires at 3.79V
4.3V - fires at 4.25V
4.8V - fires at 4.73V
5.0V - fires at 4.90V

-end-

And a pic to show how butt ugly the mini stick is

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat

Thanks. i think i'll pass - rattly buttons and weak magnets. ...i love my cana-hana buttons. But i must get something, i want to try the Subtank but it would have to use the adaptor on the hana, it would look bad, so big, and heavy.


----------



## VandaL

Here's a good review,




That back cover rattle is rather silly, although not a deal breaker. Other then that seems solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Negatives:
> - Magnetic battery cover isn't strong with no option for screws. (not dealbreaking)
> - Buttons are slightly rattly. (minor)
> - Slight delay of 1 second when firing the device from sleep state. (can be annoying)



Each and every issue is a deal breaker for me. 

PS especially number 3!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ollie

Cat said:


> Thanks. i think i'll pass - rattly buttons and weak magnets. ...i love my cana-hana buttons. But i must get something, i want to try the Subtank but it would have to use the adaptor on the hana, it would look bad, so big, and heavy.



Actually @Cat, i popped into Vape King this afternoon to have a look see at all the new goodies, and Michael (VK Kempton) was there with his Cana and subtank setup... Picked it up and had a real good look and its actually a pretty awesome combo. The SubTank fits perfectly on the Cana, its as if they were made for eachother. Tell you what, if I ever get a SubTank, ill be getting another Cana/Hana for it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

The only thing made me hesitant to order, was the previous big Cloupor power issues that were reported.

Even though 30w is an overkill for my vaping needs, if I buy 30watts, I want to know it can do it.

@Rob Fisher I think youre spoilt with your Reos Royces

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

Oliver Barry said:


> ..... and Michael (VK Kempton) was there with his Cana and subtank setup... Picked it up and had a real good look and its actually a pretty awesome combo. The SubTank fits perfectly on the Cana, its as if they were made for eachother. Tell you what, if I ever get a SubTank, ill be getting another Cana/Hana for it!



 Serious?! You mean it fits in the recess? i've never measured it, i just assumed, and someone said, that it wasn't big enough for 25mm. But anyway, rattley buttons, slight or not, no way, deal breaker. i want - next time - something that is right, even if it costs 2 grand plus. i would've bought a custom box mod but i found out they are all vv - i want vw. There is so much ergonomic and...individually minor details, but i hold these things - handle them - all day and night.


----------



## Cat

30W not overkill now. Maybe. 50 is good, that would cover you. Sure, if there is an excellent 30W device, i would go for it - but not DNA, not Evolv. i am _not_ drinking the Kool-aid.The Cloupor 30W is the same - presumably the same - device used in their HANA - no problem. (At least, mine has been flawless. But then again, i have never used it at more than 15W. But it doesn't have the issues the T models did.)
But i want Fanny CLOUPOR to make more vids, she's cute. She said she would, including "some interesting stuff in her life."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat

Oliver Barry said:


> Tell you what, if I ever get a SubTank, ill be getting another Cana/Hana for it!



The Cloupor HANA is solid. Mine is dinged and scratched - not nice, but it happens. Like the first ding or scratch on a new car, after that you stop bothering about it. it's not going to break and the door won't come off. i got used to unscrewing those two screws - i replaced the horrrible Phillips countersinks with straight Allens, they work fine. The case/box is solid, billet alloy.


----------



## rogue zombie

Just a quick one to those in the know - would a 20A battery be fine and safe for this mod?


----------



## Dr Phil

Hahah u want. To use the efest 3500mah 20a batteries should be ok sick battery life

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

dr phil said:


> Hahah u want. To use the efest 3500mah 20a batteries should be ok sick battery life



Thats the one 

Cool thanks


----------



## Dr Phil

Super excited for my cloudpor to arrive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Just a quick one to those in the know - would a 20A battery be fine and safe for this mod?



Should work perfect, as long as you stick to 0.5 Ohm and above. It would be safe even down to 0.3 Ohm @ 30W (10A draw) but that is the limit of the battery and is probably not a great idea...but 0.5 and up should give you more than enough breathing room

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> Should work perfect, as long as you stick to 0.5 Ohm and above. It would be safe even down to 0.3 Ohm @ 30W (10A draw) but that is the limit of the battery and is probably not a great idea...but 0.5 and up should give you more than enough breathing room



I'll be shooting for 0.8 and higher.
I tried a mate's device at 0.5ohm / 22w and it was a little "strong" for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'll be shooting for 0.8 and higher.
> I tried a mate's device at 0.5ohm / 22w and it was a little "strong" for me.



With 0.8 Ohm at 30W you will be more than fine with the 3100mAh Efest - draws 6.1A from the battery which can do up to 10A


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> With 0.8 Ohm at 30W you will be more than fine with the 3100mAh Efest - draws 6.1A from the battery which can do up to 10A



I'm confused - why do you say it can draw 10A?
Is it not the 20A its labelled?


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm confused - why do you say it can draw 10A?
> Is it not the 20A its labelled?



The 20A rating is pulse and 10A is continuous draw...stupid battery people prints the larger number only 
Basically it means that for short bursts of time it does 20A fine, but for longer bursts it is only safe up to 10A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oooh I see, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

If it was not for the firing delay (it's more like 2 sec as you can see on the video of the crazy chinese guy) I would've bought this already, but it's a solid deal breaker for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

SunRam said:


> If it was not for the firing delay (it's more like 2 sec as you can see on the video of the crazy chinese guy) I would've bought this already, but it's a solid deal breaker for me.



Even though it doesn't sound like much, I'll agree that that is a seriously annoying trate.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dekardy

Got my black Cloupor Mini little over an hour and a half ago from Vapeclub. Running a Nautilus with 1.6 ohm coil at 10.5w for those who care.

Just some quick feedback on the following:

_Negatives:
*- Magnetic battery cover isn't strong with no option for screws. (not deal breaking)*_
Mine is pretty solid and fits flush, certainly not that clicky and wobbling seen in the video.
_*- Buttons are slightly rattly. (minor)*_
No rattling buttons on mine and nice tactile feel to them.
_*- Slight delay of 1 second when firing the device from sleep state. (can be annoying)*_
This I can confirm. From sleep there's about a second to two seconds delay. For me this is barely noticeable and certainly does not bother me, similar thing happens on the eGrip.
*- 22mm overhang*
The Nautilus sits pretty flush on the sides and bottom with a little overhang on the front side, not as much as the iStick. My guess nothing more than a millimeter. I say pretty flush because their is a tiny gap between the device and the Nautilus. It's not because of the adjustable center pin but because the 510 connector stick a tiny bit out, but I mean really this is only a bit. Not knowing how to measure this I grabbed a A4 piece of paper. No fold it fits the gap, single fold it barely fits the gap which measured at 0.21mm. Following the same tactics the front overhang measured 0.65 mm.

Other than that I do like the look and feel and certainly enjoy the smoother vape over the PWM devices.

Just my quick 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DoubleD

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Even though it doesn't sound like much, I'll agree that that is a seriously annoying trate.



Im glad I waited, now if only eleaf could release the new 30w and 50w iStick, well especially the 30w for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA

Max stated current draw is 7A for the Cloupor mini (as per the manual that comes with it) so well within specification for the 3100 Efest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I just picked mine up from Vapeclub and I have to say - no rattling cover or buttons. Feels solid.

Maybe the review samples that went out in Jan were beta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

How's the firing delay on yours @r0gue z0mbie ?


----------



## rogue zombie

SunRam said:


> How's the firing delay on yours @r0gue z0mbie ?



I'll have to get back to you.
Had to buy a new battery, which is now on charge.


----------



## Dr Phil

Guys what firing delay we talking about mine fires as soon as I push the switch


----------



## SunRam

dr phil said:


> Guys what firing delay we talking about mine fires as soon as I push the switch


On many cloupor boards, there is a substantial delay in firing after the device is coming out of sleep mode.


----------



## rogue zombie

Yip definitely a 1,5 second delay from sleep.

I'm used to hitting the fire button with the iStick when I pick it up, to check watts etc so it's not bothering me.

If it went to sleep quickly, I would get annoyed. But it takes 2 minutes to go to sleep, so it doesn't interfere with a 'vaping session'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster

I have to admit that sometimes watching review videos puts you off of buying some devices. Like the review I watched of the IPV 2. I have 0 naught nada niks of the issues that Pbusardo had with his review version. The cover on mine is solid no glue, no sticky buttons, no lip on the cover nothing like that. 

So even though I hear guys on the forum have issues. I (Please don't get me wrong I do value each and every ones opinion) still usually end up buying the item in question. even if its does turn out to have the issue, I see this as a challenge to make it right. If I do then I will share what I did on this forum. If I don't then lesson learnt. 

I am also like @r0gue z0mbie, in that I first check wattage battery and all that stuff before I fire to vape so a small delay from sleep wont be the deal breaker for me either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Arthster said:


> I have to admit that sometimes watching review videos puts you off of buying some devices. Like the review I watched of the IPV 2. I have 0 naught nada niks of the issues that Pbusardo had with his review version. The cover on mine is solid no glue, no sticky buttons, no lip on the cover nothing like that.
> 
> So even though I hear guys on the forum have issues. I (Please don't get me wrong I do value each and every ones opinion) still usually end up buying the item in question. even if its does turn out to have the issue, I see this as a challenge to make it right. If I do then I will share what I did on this forum. If I don't then lesson learnt.
> 
> I am also like @r0gue z0mbie, in that I first check wattage battery and all that stuff before I fire to vape so a small delay from sleep wont be the deal breaker for me either.



Ya you have to sort of know how to "read" reviews. After watching Busardo's MVP2 rieview, awaiting shipping of mine, I was expecting having to go pump weights, to push the fire button. He said it was a deal breaker. Its so not.

Then again, I cant stand reviewers that regurgitate the brochure too.

In this case though, it really not long, but I think maybe if you're used to mechanical mods, 'pick up and fire' every time, this may be annoying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

I Agree my MVP isn't that bad either. I think the SVD is hard to fire then the MVP. Actually I have one or two mech mods thats harder to fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya you have to sort of know how to "read" reviews. After watching Busardo's MVP2 rieview, awaiting shipping of mine, I was expecting having to go pump weights, to push the fire button. He said it was a deal breaker. Its so not.
> 
> Then again, I cant stand reviewers that regurgitate the brochure too.
> 
> In this case though, it really not long, but I think maybe if you're used to mechanical mods, 'pick up and fire' every time, this may be annoying.



The golden rule of reviews IMHO...never make any choices based on less that 3 reviews that are from very different people (and preferably different times - so it's not the same batch). Then make up you own mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> The golden rule of reviews IMHO...never make any choices based on less that 3 reviews that are from very different people (and preferably different times - so it's not the same batch). Then make up you own mind



I really respect RipTrippers. He seems like he really knows his stuff. And he doesn't seem to get carried away with any cons.

I mean Busardo tends to go on and on about the same con. I do respect Busardo to, just I won't take his word as the final conclusion.

The rest to me, brochure readers... So I can't go on three reviews

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil

Guys I must say I love my cloupor mini solid little device. With the orchid on vapes like a dream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

dr phil said:


> Guys I must say I love my cloupor mini solid little device. With the orchid on vapes like a dream



Ye I'm also really digging it. Nice and solid, and I always loved the look of Cana and Hana's... This is just a Mini version, which I like.

I'm desperately trying to get to 20watts with my first subohm coil - 28g 0.8 coil. But i just can't get past 16watts lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Phil

Hahah my little orchid is running on 0.65ohms at 28w. Chain Vape it the hole day like a mad man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... Ya, apparently I'm a light weight.


----------



## Dr Phil

Nahh set up a dual coil n u will see u will want more watts out of her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I really respect RipTrippers. He seems like he really knows his stuff. And he doesn't seem to get carried away with any cons.
> 
> I mean Busardo tends to go on and on about the same con. I do respect Busardo to, just I won't take his word as the final conclusion.
> 
> The rest to me, brochure readers... So I can't go on three reviews



Todd's reviews are generally spot on IMHO, and I like RipTrippers' reviews too. PBusardo I sit through (yawning usually) but he does get into the technical aspects better than anyone else, so it's almost required viewing 

And then usually just for giggles I check out some of those clips that have like 200 views...funny stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ai... forgot bout ol Todd. He is good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya you have to sort of know how to "read" reviews. After watching Busardo's MVP2 rieview, awaiting shipping of mine, I was expecting having to go pump weights, to push the fire button. He said it was a deal breaker. Its so not.
> 
> Then again, I cant stand reviewers that regurgitate the brochure too.
> 
> In this case though, it really not long, but I think maybe if you're used to mechanical mods, 'pick up and fire' every time, this may be annoying.



You make a good point @r0gue z0mbie - that you have to know how to watch reviews
I too love the firmer press of the MVP2. In fact, I prefer the firmer press to a softer press button because it doesnt fire when I put it in my pocket and I think the rigidity is better. 

I think the best thing with reviews is to watch someone you like review a device you already have and know well. Then you pick up what they say they like and dont like and see where your preferences are the same. Then you have a better feel for what they say on future devices you dont have.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> You make a good point @r0gue z0mbie - that you have to know how to watch reviews
> I too love the firmer press of the MVP2. In fact, I prefer the firmer press to a softer press button because it doesnt fire when I put it in my pocket and I think the rigidity is better.
> 
> I think the best thing with reviews is to watch someone you like review a device you already have and know well. Then you pick up what they say they like and dont like and see where your preferences are the same. Then you have a better feel for what they say on future devices you dont have.



Ye exactly.
I learned with that review to take him with a good pinch of salt. He must of mentioned the button thing around 5 times.


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye exactly.
> I learned with that review to take him with a good pinch of salt. He must of mentioned the button thing around 5 times.



We can always debate which reviewers we like and which we don't

But despite Phil Busardo not liking the firm press on the MVP2 and me really liking it - what I will give him credit for - is that he goes further and actually measures the pressure with his pressure gadget.

The MVP2 has about 2 pounds of pressure on its fire button. Now I know, when he measures something else and its 1 pound, I know its a much lighter button press.

I also think Phil does good testing on the scope for these electronic mods - and shows you clearly how well the mods perform at different resistances. And how it fires in practice compared to how it should.

His Smok M50 review has not been done yet - I will be interested to see what he says about all the performance metrics if and when he hooks that up to his scope.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> We can always debate which reviewers we like and which we don't
> 
> But despite Phil Busardo not liking the firm press on the MVP2 and me really liking it - what I will give him credit for - is that he goes further and actually measures the pressure with his pressure gadget.
> 
> The MVP2 has about 2 pounds of pressure on its fire button. Now I know, when he measures something else and its 1 pound, I know its a much lighter button press.
> 
> I also think Phil does good testing on the scope for these electronic mods - and shows you clearly how well the mods perform at different resistances. And how it fires in practice compared to how it should.
> 
> His Smok M50 review has not been done yet - I will be interested to see what he says about all the performance metrics if and when he hooks that up to his scope.



Oh yes dont get me wrong, I do respect and watch his stuff, for the technical break-down if anything.


----------



## dekardy

PBusardo's Review for those interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

As I thought, and I fully agree. Great little powerhouse, BUT that goddam sleep-to-fire delay!
I usually light up the screen when I pick it up, but every now and then I pick it up, put it to mouth... and nothing. So annoying.

He measures the delay at 0.8 seconds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Trusty old PB delivering all the info I've been after 

I just wish PBusardo and RipTrippers would have a baby and make him/her do vape reviews  
He/she would be caled PeteTrippers (or RipBusardo) and would deliver quick and to the point reviews with lots of technical details 

As expected, the Cloupor Mini seems to be a fantastic device...I can even live with the 1s fire delay from sleep - I will have to, unless they upgrade it....but this is unfortunately another device I have much "want" for and will most likely not wait for the v2.0 (which would fix the fire delay)..oh well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie

I just bought a Hana DNA 50 to go with my Cana DNA 30.... I Think ill probably buy another Hana / Cana Dna 30 as my 3rd box mod before i get into the "New Mini Rave"... I think the dust still needs to settle before i purchase any of these mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike

free3dom said:


> I just wish PBusardo and RipTrippers would have a baby and make him/her do vape reviews
> He/she would be caled PeteTrippers (or RipBusardo) and would deliver quick and to the point reviews with lots of technical details



I have only ever watched half of one PB review ever. I just can't sit through such a slow paced video. I'm very fond of this guy (he's over 18 because I know you'll doubt it)


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> Trusty old PB delivering all the info I've been after
> 
> I just wish PBusardo and RipTrippers would have a baby and make him/her do vape reviews
> He/she would be caled PeteTrippers (or RipBusardo) and would deliver quick and to the point reviews with lots of technical details
> 
> As expected, the Cloupor Mini seems to be a fantastic device...I can even live with the 1s fire delay from sleep - I will have to, unless they upgrade it....but this is unfortunately another device I have much "want" for and will most likely not wait for the v2.0 (which would fix the fire delay)..oh well



Well I wouldn't NOT recommend it because of the delay. Because other than that, it's the coolest device really. 

By the time I get annoyed it fires up anyway. Apart from my iStick, all my devices have misfired, as in sometimes not firing up when I hit the button, so I haven't had a perfect device. My iStick also sometimes drops power level without me turning it down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Well I wouldn't NOT recommend it because of the delay. Because other than that, it's the coolest device really.
> 
> By the time I get annoyed it fires up anyway. Apart from my iStick, all my devices have misfired, as in sometimes not firing up when I hit the button, so I haven't had a perfect device. My iStick also sometimes drops power level without me turning it down.



Agreed...can anyone remember lighting a cigarette? Pretty sure it took longer than 1 second before you could suck on it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> Agreed...can anyone remember lighting a cigarette? Pretty sure it took longer than 1 second before you could suck on it



Lmao.... Good point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky

What would you guys get between the Cloupor Mini & the Hana 30W?


----------



## rogue zombie

Franky said:


> What would you guys get between the Cloupor Mini & the Hana 30W?



Cloupor Mini.

The Hana clones are getting a little old. Some even have the same board - DNA - as the Cloupor Mini. The Mini version of the board is supposedly updated.

I also love the size of the Mini.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Franky

Well, just put my order through for the black one at VapeClub. @JakesSA I'm really excited about this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky

Also, my CF Mod broke in December so I haven't been able to use my Atlantis


----------



## rogue zombie

Franky said:


> Also, my CF Mod broke in December so I haven't been able to use my Atlantis



Well what did that nice fellow from Cloupor say: "Cloupor Mini best mate of Atlantis..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Franky

@r0gue z0mbie The Atlantis does look quite nice on the Cloupor. I loved blowing clouds at my local bar whilst all the people with their Twisps are like "why the hell did I buy this thing" Also, I've found if you're vaping on something like an MVP or iStick people are much more inclined to ask you what it is - only problem I've had is people seem to grab it and vape off it - my Nautilus drip-tip has become such a slut

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Franky said:


> @r0gue z0mbie The Atlantis does look quite nice on the Cloupor. I loved blowing clouds at my local bar whilst all the people with their Twisps are like "why the hell did I buy this thing" Also, I've found if you're vaping on something like an MVP or iStick people are much more inclined to ask you what it is - only problem I've had is people seem to grab it and vape off it - my Nautilus drip-tip has become such a slut



Ya the Atlantis is definitely on my list.

I actually like discreet when I'm out and about - I'm in distribution during the day, so I don't like answering a hundred questions after hours (feels like work). So I normally take my least 'cloud blowing device' when I'm out

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Franky

My Cloupor should be arriving this morning at my office. I currently have 2 batteries in my possession:

EFest 18650 2500 mAH
EFest 18650 3100 mAH
VapeClub says the best battery for this is the 3100; my question is can I use the 2500 also (I'm new to the whole battery thing)?


----------



## free3dom

Franky said:


> My Cloupor should be arriving this morning at my office. I currently have 2 batteries in my possession:
> 
> EFest 18650 2500 mAH
> EFest 18650 3100 mAH
> VapeClub says the best battery for this is the 3100; my question is can I use the 2500 also (I'm new to the whole battery thing)?



Depending on your coil, either of those should be perfect. Use the 3100 with 1.0 Ohm coils and up and the 2500 for sub ohm coils - although even the 3100 should be fine down to 0.5 (ish)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Franky said:


> My Cloupor should be arriving this morning at my office. I currently have 2 batteries in my possession:
> 
> EFest 18650 2500 mAH
> EFest 18650 3100 mAH
> VapeClub says the best battery for this is the 3100; my question is can I use the 2500 also (I'm new to the whole battery thing)?



I would just confirm with others, Im no battery expert. But check the A (amps) measurement on the 2500mah battery. If its more than 7A you should be good to go.

@Jakes mentioned the Cloupor Mini draws 7A, so anything above is good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky

@free3dom Would I be able to use my Nautilus Mini with 2500?


----------



## rogue zombie

Although, the 3100mah says 20A, but @freedom explaimed to me that that's an average or something like that. The max on that battery is actually 10a.

So basically, some one please chip in here... I'm not sure


----------



## free3dom

Franky said:


> @free3dom Would I be able to use my Nautilus Mini with 2500?



For the Nautilus Mini (which usually has a 1.8 Ohm coil) you can use either and the 3100 would give you longer battery life


----------



## johan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Although, the 3100mah says 20A, but @freedom explaimed to me that that's an average or something like that. The max on that battery is actually 10a.
> 
> So basically, some one please chip in here... I'm not sure



20A spec is for 1 second or less and 10A continuous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky

Thanks for the clarification guys - feel even better about my purchase now 
Don't suppose you guys would be able to help with this possibly? I'm really bummed about it 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/atlantis-base-broke-off-in-cf-mod.t8279/


----------



## Franky

And here's my new Cloupor with Atlantis stacked up next to my iStick with Nautilus

Reactions: Like 5


----------

